

Show HN: I made a draggable font-size controller for HN  - yiransheng
https://github.com/yiransheng/hnfontsize

======
dsyph3r
Whats wrong with just using the default browser zoom?

~~~
yiransheng
Browser zoom makes the page wider, I had to deal with horizontal scrolling on
my small screen.

